# compilling VirtualBox-4.2.12 on FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p3 amd64



## mipam007 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I am facing troubles during configure step.


```
root@virt:/usr/tmp/VirtualBox-4.2.12 # sh configure --enable-vnc
```


```
root@virt:/usr/tmp/VirtualBox-4.2.12 # tail /usr/tmp/VirtualBox-4.2.12/configure.log
using the following command line:
g++  -g -O -Wall -o /usr/tmp/VirtualBox-4.2.12/.tmp_out /usr/tmp/VirtualBox-4.2.12/.tmp_src.cc "-lvncserver "
/usr/tmp/VirtualBox-4.2.12/.tmp_src.cc:1: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before '<' token
```


```
root@virt:/usr/tmp/VirtualBox-4.2.12 # pkg_info | grep vnc
libvncserver-0.9.9_4 Provide an easy API to write one's own vnc server
root@virt:/usr/tmp/VirtualBox-4.2.12 # pkg_info | grep jpeg
libjpeg-turbo-1.2.1 SIMD-accelerated JPEG codec which provides both the libjpeg
```


```
root@virt:/usr/tmp/VirtualBox-4.2.12 # locate libvncserver|grep -vE "ports|pkg"
/usr/local/bin/libvncserver-config
/usr/local/lib/libvncserver.a
/usr/local/lib/libvncserver.la
/usr/local/lib/libvncserver.so
/usr/local/lib/libvncserver.so.0
```


```
root@virt:/usr/tmp/VirtualBox-4.2.12 # ll /usr/local/include/rfb/
total 244
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  24439 May  3 09:09 default8x16.h
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  69191 May  3 09:09 keysym.h
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  49144 May  3 09:09 rfb.h
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  25249 May  3 09:09 rfbclient.h
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  16281 May  3 09:09 rfbconfig.h
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    554 May  3 09:09 rfbint.h
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  51878 May  3 09:09 rfbproto.h
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel   1875 May  3 09:09 rfbregion.h
```

Does anybody have idea what could be wrong?

Thank you very much!


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2013)

Use the ports Luke...

emulators/virtualbox-ose

Chapter 5 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## mipam007 (May 3, 2013)

But current VirtualBox is 4.2.12 and in ports we have 4.2.6 (is it really so important to me?). I need to know why such error.

But anyway, thanks for reply.


----------



## vermaden (May 3, 2013)

mipam007 said:
			
		

> But current VirtualBox is 4.2.12 and in ports we have 4.2.6 (is it really so important to me?).



I see 4.2.12 in the Ports:
http://freshports.org/emulators/virtualbox-ose/


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2013)

You probably need to update your ports tree, it was updated to 4.2.12 yesterday 

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/emulators/virtualbox-ose/Makefile?r1=317134&r2=317147

As for the reason it doesn't build, there are a bunch of FreeBSD specific patches in the port's files/ directory.


----------



## mipam007 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## mipam007 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks  guys, I am running `portsnap fetch` 

Thanks for hint about files directory... I will have a look into it.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 3, 2013)

And then `portsnap update`...right?


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2013)

Yep, or just in one go: `# portsnap fetch update`


----------

